# [Solved]Strange wifi network behavoir

## aortell24

Hello every one I am having a strange problem with my WiFi I just installed gnome 3 on my laptop and the network manager is behaving badly I have the broad com b43 card on a dell insprion 1545 laptop .The wifi keeps asking for authentication over and over again.If I open up the GUI for wpa_supplication the passkey for my wifi is in there twice.

Now if i delete the key and type it there once it connects for about a minute and then disconnects again, and asks for the key again.I have the driver compiled into the kernel .My network has the wpa2 tkip shared key authentication.Please let me know of any other information needed thanks in advance.

----------

## eccerr0r

I see this same issue on gnome2 networkmanager... What ended up being the problem?

Some of my machines don't have the problem so something weird is going on.

My Broadcom b43 works fine.  My Intel IPW2200 doesn't, nor my Atheros AR5K.  The silly thing is that the Atheros and the Broadcom were from the same install except using different kernel modules...

----------

## aortell24

I fixed it by changing my network from 802.11b only to 802.11 mixed b and g which allows me to connect but now I can browse the Internet with firefox but I cant ping anything or emerge --sync.I marked this solved because I managed to connect but I am still having problems I just started a new thread. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927954-highlight-.html

----------

